# Tartan Sold...press release attached (8/16/2010)



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Not to poke a hornets nest...but looks like Tartan has new owners. I'll leave it at that.

Tartan/C&C Change Hands

Tartan/C&C Change Hands
By Peter Nielsen Posted August 16, 2010

Courtesy Tartan Yachts 
After celebrating the Tartan brand's 50th anniversary this year, Ohio-based Tartan/C&C Yachts has changed hands. Steve Malbasa, a retired Cleveland businessman and Tartan 4300 owner, and Tartan/C&C's chief designer, Tim Jackett, are the new owners.

"This is great news for us and for the sailing industry," Jackett said. "We welcome Steve and look forward to further developing our passion for boat design and building."

In the works are a move to new premises complete with a factory showroom, along with new model development and a fresh look at dealer network.

Jackett's goal is to see Tartan/C&C "sit proudly at the tip of the premium sailboat in North America and in markets beyond."


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

So, basically, this is the same old thing... IMHO.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> So, basically, this is the same old thing... IMHO.


Here I am trying to tip-toe around the hornets nest...and you take a 5lb sledge right to it


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Personal attack deleted


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SlowButSteady said:


> Is there anything that doesn't piss-off SD?


*I take it you have no clue what Jackett/Ross/et al have been up to.*

They've basically screwed over a lot of people, their own lawyers, the companies that sold them the supplies to make the Tartan and C&C boats, their employees and then used thuggish threats of frivolous lawsuits to muzzle the public on what they've been up to. They've repeatedly sold Tartan and C&C in order to dodge warranty and other liabilities and make it harder for the people they owe money to collect.

People have bought $300,000 boats from them that broke-with serious structural issues-within a few years of being commissioned. When the boat owners asked Tartan/C&C/Novis to repair their boats as required under the 15 year warranty, weaseled and waffled and the owners had to sue Tartan. Tartan filed suit against these owners and accused them of being "internet" terrorists.

If you want to read about it, look *HERE*. If you haven't read the thread, which originally started as a thread here on Sailnet, but was removed under legal threats from


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

personal attacks deleted


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Calm down, SD. Take a deep breath, have some milk and cookies, relax. Breathe in..... breathe out.... breathe in...... breathe out.....

Feel better?

I never sided with anyone in this thread. I just asked a question.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> *
> 
> People have bought $300,000 boats from them that broke-with serious structural issues-within a few years of being commissioned. When the boat owners asked Tartan/C&C/Novis to repair their boats as required under the 15 year warranty, Jackett et al., weaseled and waffled and the owners had to sue Tartan. Tartan filed suit against these owners and accused them of being "internet" terrorists.
> 
> *


*
Thanks SD. Good to know even I am NOT planning on buying a Tartan. I hope they don't sue you for revealing their past history here. *


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

SlowButSteady said:


> Calm down, SD. Take a deep breath, have some milk and cookies, relax. Breathe in..... breathe out.... breathe in...... breathe out.....
> 
> Feel better?
> 
> I never sided with anyone in this thread. I just asked a question.


Having milk and cookies is not good while you are angry.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

rockDAWG said:


> Having milk and cookies is not good while you are angry.


My ever-expanding waist and I disagree. Oh, wait a second, maybe you have a point.

Hey, is anyone gonna have that last piece of cake?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Play nice!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Didn't I read somewhere that the new owners, the Malbasas, were committed to dealing with the warranty issues? This actually sounds like it's moving in a good direction.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Tartan has been committed for some time now. Determining what they are committed to is the question. I hope that they stand behind the brand. Great brands are not easy to find today. Hopefully Tartan/CC from August 2010 will be one of them.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Hopefully this will turn into a what these brands should be! unfortunetly, it will probably have to be after a period of time, that Jacket kept his job to help the new owner thru. Then get someone else in there, and make the company a strong one, as it should be, along with some new designs.

Along with 6 ot 7 of the posts should be deleted....but then what the hay do I know!

marty


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bluto, baby, I know what it looks like. But I swear, my entire deleted message consisted of 2 letters How that was a personal attack I'll never know. But, hey, I just roll with the punches.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

No worries smack,

I completely understand where Jeff is coming from. Unfortunately, the OP did attempt at keeping this topic clean, probably wanted it to stay clean, but the first poster had to swing and screw up the topic frankly. Not that I did not a bit myself, but I do hope the names can get taken out of the dumpster, and put back on the pedestool if you will that they belong. 

I would not be surprised if Jacket got himself a 1 or 2 yr stay on to transition, or if he put some money up, then it is screwed IMHO. If he is just the figurehead, then he can be gone, that would be a good thing. 

Marty


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure how my previous post was a personal attack; I just asked a simple question.

Lighten up folks.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

From the public records, this move was planned for awhile. I'll do some data mining. LOL
Looks like Jackett et al formed this LLC in April 2009 in delaware, July 2009 in Ohio. can I post a pdf... its available here...
http://www2.sos.state.oh.us/pls/port...values=1870915

more interesting?
A company named "sofina investments" incorporated (llc) on Dec. 23rd 2009, made a Ucc loan to Hanover marine on Dec. 28th 2009 here...
http://www2.sos.state.oh.us/reports/...n=200936238362

Of particular note is Sofina has not made or been part of any other notes. 
Guess who the prez of Sofina is? ding, ding, we have a winner, An attorney in Cleveland. Hmmm. the toad even lives within 2 miles of the other attorneys, and 3 miles from ross. I'm sure its just a coincidence your honor.

On a personal note. I hope jackett, ross et al DO sue me. Y'all want my address? I'll be glad to email it to ya. I'm old and cranky, and have nothing but time. I wonder how the response for discovery would go, eh? I mean the numerous asset only sales, the numerous company acquisitions using the same officers and address in order to get out from under vendor debt and to hide assets from legitimate judgment holders... Now that would be interesting to say the least. Road trip to Ohio anyone?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

cardiacpaul said:


> Road trip to Ohio anyone?


Naah. This Tartan stuff is so yesterday.

Give the new owners a chance and see what happens. Then if they drop the ball, fuel up and have at it.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

and while I'm pizzin people off, take note, the medical insurance company that served Novis Marine won a 70k default judgement against 'em. Hasn't been paid.

On July 13th, the insurance carrier sued... for seizure of assets. A month later? novis is gone, and voila, heres a brand new bidness. 
Just in case peeps think I'm kiddin' 

Date	Side	Type	Description	Image
07/13/2010 N/A JL JUDGMENT AMT: $70,172.90 
RENDERED BY: CP CUYAHOGA ORIGINATING CASE NO.: CV10715361 JUDGMENT LIEN CASE#: JL10417626 CREDITOR: MEDICAL MUTUAL SERVICES LLC DEBTOR: NOVIS MARINE LTD INTEREST AT: 4% INTEREST FROM DATE:02/24/2009 
COSTS: JUDGMENT DATE: 06/28/2010 DOCKET (JOURNAL): IMAGE PAGE: IMAGE TIME 

FILED: 07/13/2010 15:23:08 
LIEN COST: 25 PAID BY: CRITCHFIELD CRITCHFIELD & JOHNSTON LTD. SERIAL NUMBER: ACCOUNT NUMBER: 
07/13/2010 C1 SF CLERK'S FEE 
07/13/2010 C1 SF DEPOSIT AMOUNT PAID CRITCHFIELD CRITCHFIELD & JOHNSTON LTD. 
07/13/2010 N/A SF JUDGEMENT LIEN CASE FILED 

Yea, they changed hands and all that... From the left to the right. Their 3 card monty should be on times square. 

The "ownership" has "Transfered" to the Malbasa(essessees?) 
The principal, just happens to be the same lawyer (and firm) they used in defense of a couple of suits. 

Whats that Who song say? Meet the new boss, same as the old boss? 
All public record.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey CP—

If you're doing a road trip to Ohio, let me know... I'll drive...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

You guys make sure to film it. It could be a great TV show...

"CP and The Dog"










_DISCLAIMER 1: Guys, it's a joke. Don't get all pissy.

DISCLAIMER 2: Jeff - this is A JOKE not a personal attack. Personal attacks aren't hilarious._


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Standing by for the letter from Tartan attorney to delete this thread...

Anyone want to give an over/under on how long it takes?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

If they wanna sue, I'll give 'em my addy, I'm home most all day. I'm gonna love the discovery - interrogatories


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

How about you folks give the new owners a chance?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

follow along, willyas?  in a nutshell, 
there ARE NO NEW OWNERS.
The NEW OWNERS are Tim Jackett, and Steve Malbasas...
Steve is connected to an investment firm that was formed about 5 days before novis took out a loan from them(the only loan this company has ever made)

Malbasa's wife is/was connected to a firm that defended Novis/ross/jackett et all... 


On top of all that, I've found at least 2 lawsuits filed in the past two months for product liability and non-payment of a judgment (looking for assets) and their lawyer when these suits were filed has resigned as counsel. So this is just another 3 card monty.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

thats a sucks donut,


----------



## michigancruisers (Sep 12, 2008)

This Tartan issue really angers me. 

My wife and I are ready to make a big jump in boat size. We are looking on moving up from 18 feet to at least 32 feet more like 35-38. Right now we are leaning towards the new Catalina 355 (and yes we are strongly considering of going with a new boat – she loves warranties and the idea of being a plank owner resonates with me). We also will not buy a foreign boat. (Even those “assembled” in America with only the profits being sent to France). So, the idea of being able to buy an American product, which has the added benefit of being a Mid-Western product, is very tempting. It’s tempting enough so that we will PAY a monitory penalty (not too excessive) to be able to buy local.

We have looked at both Tartan and C and C and like the boats but it’s this kind of never ending malarkey that will keep us from buying local (Ohio) but Catalina (Florida) is still in the running.

Damn……………..

MC


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

MichiganCruisers—

There are still a few boat manufacturers in the US still worth looking at, depending on what you're looking for. Catalina, Hunter, Valiant, Performance Cruising, are among them.


----------



## michigancruisers (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks SD.

In that list we picked Catalina. 

Cant wait to get to Annapolis to see the 355 (34 redo?). It is not on the boat list for the show but Catalina says it will "announce" the boat there so I assume that they will have a 355 on display.

MC


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Michigan

don't forget the Maine built boats, as Sabre is a great one...and can be a delight to sail..


----------



## michigancruisers (Sep 12, 2008)

We both really like the Sabre, but it is out of our price range.

Great looking boat though.

MC


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Also J Boats!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Just looked at the article again for some reason, 5 comments, 2 directing folks to a website with all the good bad and ugly about the company, another saying it is a paper transfer, and asking sail to investigate the issues and do an article. Two wishing the new company/entity good luck, and hoping they have a strong dealer network. Which will not happen if the dealers can not get the manufacture to cover appropriate warranty items!

Anyway.......


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

Whenever I see a company 'sold' to someone -in- the company, here's what I think of.
There's a company up here that rebuilds engines. Every engine comes with a lifetime warranty.
Approximately every 4 years the company is sold. Always the same people in the office, and out in the shop doing the work. Sometimes the sign is changed, most often it's left as-is. (when it's changed it's normally changed to an old company name)
While I do take parts up to have blocks bored or heads refaced, I wouldn't buy an engine from them, or pay to have one rebuilt. I know they used to sell 'professionally re-manufactured engine' stickers to some of the less scrupulous car dealers for $20 a pop. (steam cleaner rebuilds are fast and easy I guess)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The problem specifically with Tartan/C&C is that the owners, *Jackett and Ross, have a history of selling the assets*-basically the equipment, plant and brand names-*to a shell company that is essentially owned by the same people, Jackett and Ross, as the original company-SPECIFICALLY in order to dump any liability for unpaid bills, warranty support, etc.
*


merc2dogs said:


> Whenever I see a company 'sold' to someone -in- the company, here's what I think of.
> There's a company up here that rebuilds engines. Every engine comes with a lifetime warranty.
> Approximately every 4 years the company is sold. Always the same people in the office, and out in the shop doing the work. Sometimes the sign is changed, most often it's left as-is. (when it's changed it's normally changed to an old company name)
> While I do take parts up to have blocks bored or heads refaced, I wouldn't buy an engine from them, or pay to have one rebuilt. I know they used to sell 'professionally re-manufactured engine' stickers to some of the less scrupulous car dealers for $20 a pop. (steam cleaner rebuilds are fast and easy I guess)


----------



## newenglandcruiser (Aug 30, 2010)

While some on this thread may have good reason to push the copy button on what they have posted many times before, under the assumption that this sale is along the lines of prior ones, the good news is that this sale is NOT a continuation of the old history. Yes, I'm a Tartan owner, and I've done my homework in the past couple of weeks. No speculation here. Mr. Ross is gone. The employees are likely still celebrating. I'm sure the industry is. Warrantees are being honored. The Malbasa's (who are new to the company, though they bought a 4300 a couple of years ago) have their work cut out for them with respect to company image, but they are off to a quick start with several direct communication pieces to all the owners as they transition the new firm in a new direction. They are already in a new location with a modern production facility. The new owners stated they are in the process of reestablishing a proper dealer and service network. All good stuff and I'm excited to see the ownership change. These are great boats that really can't be compared to some of the production boat brands listed in this thread, that should now have a properly run company behind them. As someone posted, change will take time. But the longest aspect to change will be the perception, as the old era fades away being replaced with what I expect will be very different experiences. Too optimistic? I don't think so from what I hear and see. I know the new owners look forward to having "these are great boats, but..." stories become a think of the past and tied to the long-time former owner.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

NE

sorry, but I don't think that The Malbasa's are as independent and previously disconnected as you have been led to believe..

Time will tell if this sale is better than the others, but for a lot of people - myself included, until they stand behind their boats, Tartan/C&C cannot be compared to the current production boats. And that is not a good thing. As for buying a Tartan today, you are simply buying a standalone boat....there is NO support for it. And if you have the money to do so, go for it. I would rather buy a boat (and have done so) that the factory and any number of dealers will stand behind. 

Tartan has chosen NOT to support their boats or take responsibility for obvious defects. If The Malbasa's would step up and address those boats currently in front of Tartan....then maybe I can see past this latest change of management...until then or the time they address "outstanding warranty issues" in their press releases (notice that has been missing?)....the jury is out.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*I think you're celebrating a bit prematurely...* the Malabasas have yet to prove themselves. They have yet to make good on any warranty claims and have yet to come out and publicly say that the people who have claims against the previous incarnations of the company will be paid as they rightly deserve.

From what I've seen, they're not really new or independent of Jackett and Ross. They've had ties to several incarnations of the company from what I've read. They very well may be a cosmetic change to the people at the company with no real substance backing them up.

I also find it quite odd that you would come out so enthusiatically for the malabasas on your very FIRST post on this forum. I seriously have to wonder whether you are another Tartan shill that they've tried planting on so many of the internet fora.



newenglandcruiser said:


> While some on this thread may have good reason to push the copy button on what they have posted many times before, under the assumption that this sale is along the lines of prior ones, the good news is that this sale is NOT a continuation of the old history. Yes, I'm a Tartan owner, and I've done my homework in the past couple of weeks. No speculation here. Mr. Ross is gone. The employees are likely still celebrating. I'm sure the industry is. Warrantees are being honored. The Malbasa's (who are new to the company, though they bought a 4300 a couple of years ago) have their work cut out for them with respect to company image, but they are off to a quick start with several direct communication pieces to all the owners as they transition the new firm in a new direction. They are already in a new location with a modern production facility. The new owners stated they are in the process of reestablishing a proper dealer and service network. All good stuff and I'm excited to see the ownership change. These are great boats that really can't be compared to some of the production boat brands listed in this thread, that should now have a properly run company behind them. As someone posted, change will take time. But the longest aspect to change will be the perception, as the old era fades away being replaced with what I expect will be very different experiences. Too optimistic? I don't think so from what I hear and see. I know the new owners look forward to having "these are great boats, but..." stories become a think of the past and tied to the long-time former owner.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> *I think you're celebrating a bit prematurely...* *the Malabasas have yet to prove themselves*. They have yet to make good on any warranty claims and have yet to come out and publicly say that the people who have claims against the previous incarnations of the company will be paid as they rightly deserve.
> 
> From what I've seen, they're not really new or independent of Jackett and Ross. They've had ties to several incarnations of the company from what I've read. They very well may be a cosmetic change to the people at the company with no real substance backing them up.
> 
> I also find it quite odd that you would come out so enthusiatically for the malabasas on your very FIRST post on this forum. I seriously have to wonder whether you are another Tartan shill that they've tried planting on so many of the internet fora.


On the other hand, they've done nothing wrong yet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Smacky—

The fact that they bought the brands via an Assets-only type sale says a lot... it also says a lot that they've downplayed their previous relationship to Ross/Jackett and the slew of shell companies that have owned the Tartan and C&C brands.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Smacky-
> 
> The fact that they bought the brands via an Assets-only type sale says a lot... it also says a lot that they've downplayed their previous relationship to Ross/Jackett and the slew of shell companies that have owned the Tartan and C&C brands.


Maybe. I'm just saying that similar to what you posted to nec above, the castigating might be a bit premature. They have yet to prove themselves...either way.

One thing's for sure - it'll shake out. Then we'll see, eh?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not castigating the Malabasas. I'm pointing out that they've talked a good game thus far, but the mere fact that they've been associated with Ross/Jackett/et al, for a while is a strike against them. Ethical and upstanding people generally don't associate with slimebags and thieves.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Lay off it dog! Lets let the new owner speak for themselves as time goes on. 

In the mean time, the mods should shut this thing down, or for that matter, ANY thread regarding this issue, unless it has new info, good bad or other wise. It gets really old reading same o same o from the same o same o folks!

Either way, if they do as they say, you will be eating your words, if they do not do as they say, you can say "I told you so"

marty


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

According to the press release Jackett is still Pres/Tartan-C&C's chief designer, So I too am cautiously awaiting a press release that the company will stand behind warranty issues and claims...

It is just too much of a stretch to think otherwise.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Apparently, Marty's not interested in any of the facts getting in his way... From a previous post of CP's....



cardiacpaul said:


> follow along, willyas?  in a nutshell,
> there ARE NO NEW OWNERS.
> The NEW OWNERS are Tim Jackett, and Steve Malbasas...
> Steve is connected to an investment firm that was formed about 5 days before novis took out a loan from them(the only loan this company has ever made)
> ...


It is pretty clear that the new owners are not independent and have been players all along, while Jackett & Ross have been ripping off their employees, the government, their vendors and their customers.

The fact that Jackett is still associated with the company speaks VOLUMES. IMHO, if the Malabasas were truly interested in bringing the two brands back into good standing, they'd have dumped Jackett when they bought the brands.

It is worrying to see some people are still drinking the Kool-Aid.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dog, the bottom line is that some dudes just like the blood in the water too much to be objective about it. And that's fine, but other people are willing to give them a chance. That's facts...not "kool-aid". And you implying otherwise is insulting. Remember, it's your opinion...not fact.

No offense...but Marty's right.

(PS - Please don't push this into libel-land. Take it somewhere else.)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Dog, 

Frankly, I wish Jacket was still not in the group. But reality is, different folks are the front folks, with there $$$, no matter how they got to where they are. As said by a few of us, let this freaking dog lye! or is it lie or some such spelling.

No one in reality will know if this is good or bad for probably 6-12 months. The Malabasas bought, or got thru non payment of fee's or how ever, the assets to the company. This has happened what, two, three or four other times when the original owners of C&C owned the company? then Tartan bought the shell.............

If the malabasa's were really smart, they would scrap the name(s) and move on.

In the mean time some one shut this thread down!

Marty


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

All i know is that a local C&C 121 that had massive problems that could NOT be fixed was replaced/traded in a big loss to owner with a new 121 which seems to be a good boat


And there seems to be a LOT of late model builds across the product line with issues that make the boats worthless to the owners


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

kd3pc said:


> According to the press release Jackett is still Pres/Tartan-C&C's chief designer, So I too am cautiously awaiting a press release that the company will stand behind warranty issues and claims...
> 
> It is just too much of a stretch to think otherwise.


I will say this...purely from a marketing perspective, they could do nothing better for their brand than to take care of any outstanding, legitimate warranty issues. That would go a long, long way with most of the world. Let's hope they do.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Take THIS news for what it is or is not worth, and go from there.

But reality is, let the new owners fail or succeed on there own merits! as such, it will take a few months.

marty


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

We are a sailing, community, right? I dont think shutting down this thread is how to solve the concerns raised by the *COMMUNITY* here....seems a bit heavy handed considering that there are valid points raised on both sides.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> Take THIS news for what it is or is not worth, and go from there.
> 
> marty


notice the name on the press release...that is the problem to many of us ex-tartan sailors and possible owners...he says one thing and does another

there are not new "owners" - just new names on the bank account, but you are right they will succeed or fail, and that can not come fast enough


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> Ethical and upstanding people generally don't associate with slimebags and thieves.


As I recall, the Mrs worked for a law firm that did/does do work for Ross etal, That does not mean she or husband are not upstanding people. You're quote is saying they are not. The fact remains, ANYONE, in the US per the constitution get the right of an attny no matter how heinous the crime may be. The attny may very well be an smart and ethical person. Because they defend or work for a Thief, killer or some other crime that there person has hired them to do, does not make them a slimebag or a thief themself.

This is calling the kettle black before the kettle has a chance to get on a stove and turn black!

As said, lets let the new owners, signers on the check book do the failing or passing of owning this company. I will not, nor do I think anyone that is saying let the new owners succeed or fail on there own merits,say their have not been issues with previous versions, and that goes back to the first bk with the original owners of C&C, and a fire at the manufacturing plant! As I recall, Ford went BK a few times before getting that company going too.

To just throw chum int he water to let the sharks come up and out, with out allowing the new folks, with what I can tell, no real they were part of, other than an attny paid to deal with issues of Ross/Jacket.......Malabasas may have gotten the company thru default of payment for attny fee's. Have the ability to make this company again.........then again. who know's.

Time will tell! lets let time tell............


----------



## newenglandcruiser (Aug 30, 2010)

Checked out the various comments after I posted last night. I'm trying to comment on the new ownership, not relive the old, as an actual Tartan boat owner, with direct experiences.

Pits and pieces based on what I just read. Good to see blt2ski's "give them a chance" theme. That only makes sense, right?? Yes, I'm a Tartan owner. Have been for a long time. On my second one, both bought new. (And very happy, despite customer service headaches when the dealer network in New England fell apart, due to both Ross and the economy). At least the builder of my boat is still in business, unlike with many friends! No, that was not my first post. It was under this user name - its been a while and couldn't resurrect the old one for some reason. But I'm not a frequent visitor and probably wouldn't recognize my former user name, whatever it was. 

Yes, Ross is gone - not a part of the company anymore. No scam - the new owner had to buy it from the old owner - I guess I don't consider that an association! An email mentioned that the Malbasa's also bought a sailing school and charter business in southern CA. Clearly into our collective hobby of sailing. A good thing. FYI - Tartan owners have been given a good amount of information - good open communication since the sale.

The new owners have only had it since July 30!! It obviously takes time to rebuild the dealer and service network, and restore the customer service reputation. Coincidence or not, I was talking with a Tartan owner (who I didn't know) on a dock a couple of weeks ago. He was unaware of the sale as he had been on cruise for a while, but mentioned he just received a check to reimburse an out of pocket expense that had been in discussion for quite a while. That was cut after the sale. He loves his boat, but had a bad experience with Ross. No surprise there, but nice to see a quick action soon after the sale.

Jackett was a minority owner under Ross, and also under the new owners, as they have communicated. Jackett's boss was Ross, and it is now the Malbasa's. Unfortunately, Jackett had to be the face of the way Ross ran the company while Ross was pretty much in the background from what I saw. Not really doing or necessarily saying what he wanted, but doing what the owner's style and direction required. I suppose he could have quit rather than deal with Ross' style, especially the past few years. I'm sure he had plenty of frustrations.

Anyway, I look forward to the future. Getting to the more fun stuff, a Tartan is a well designed, well appointed, fast, high end production to semi-production boat. It still brings a smile to my face as I pass the competition in comfort and classic style! Fast in the light air, and solid in heavy air. Despite what one would gather from dropping into a forum thread like this, most Tartan owners share this view. But like the news, the few problems get all the "press" and attention. Just ask Toyota. I'm positive by nature, but not naive. But I think my gut feel on this is the likely scenario, so I expect the drama on Sailnet will finally quiet down - which even sailingdog would agree is a good thing. Let's see!

FYI , here is a letter sent to owners - perhaps this will give the naysayers here a better feel for what I've said:

August 23, 2010

A message from our new owners, Steve and Stephanie Malbasa...

As the new owners of all assets, Trademarks and Licenses associated with Tartan C&C Yachts, we thought we would introduce ourselves to all our Tartan C&C friends, share a little bit about our backgrounds, and also share our vision going forward.

Stephanie and I have been married for 35 years, have three sons and four grandchildren (number five, due soon!), and split our time between Los Angeles and Cleveland. We are native Ohioans and proud to now be associated with a native Ohio company. Stephanie practiced law for 32 years and I worked in the investment industry for the past 33 years.

We come late to sailing as we purchased our first boat only two years ago and are currently the proud owners of a Tartan 4300. As we learned of the opportunity to purchase this company with it’s rich history of passionate sailboat owners and it's experienced management team, we decided to begin the process. On July 30, 2010, we purchased all of the assets associated with the Tartan C&C brands as well as all rights to build and distribute the brands. Our goals are simple, yet challenging in that we have much to accomplish. Importantly, in the following order of importance these objectives
are as follows:

1. Operate our business with a "customer first " focus. In our business, we really have two sets of customers- the boat owner and the dealer who represents them. We need to cause both of them to experience only the highest level of satisfaction with our boats and services.

2. Create a working environment for all our associates that leads to passion and pride in their work.

3. Achieve a level of profitability to ensure another 50 years of producing quality Tartan C&C sailboats, but only while achieving the first of our two objectives.

We welcome your input, both positive and negative as it is the only way we can continue to improve! Please feel free to contact either of us.

Thank you and good sailing!

Steve and Stephanie


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

newenglandcruiser said:


> ...
> Yes, Ross is gone - not a part of the company anymore. No scam - the new owner had to buy it from the old owner -* I guess I don't consider that an association! * An email mentioned that the Malbasa's also bought a sailing school and charter business in southern CA. Clearly into our collective hobby of sailing. A good thing. FYI - Tartan owners have been given a good amount of information - good open communication since the sale...


I notice that you've got your head buried in the sand. CP clearly pointed out that there is a relationship between the Malbasas and Ross beyond that of a buyer and seller which you've not commented on.

Add to that the fact that the Malbasas executed an ASSETS-ONLY purchase AFAICT, which is the same kind of sale that ROSS and JACKETT have been using to dodge liability for years, it is a bit worrying.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay folks -- clearly there are different viewpoints here. 

There is plenty of cautionary info in this thread that prospective purchasers can evaluate for themselves. So those of you who've gone to the effort to post that here -- mission accomplished.

But it's probably safe to say that the new owners didn't purchase Tartan because they were impressed with the old management style. So how about now we give them the chance to demonstrate what kind of builder Tartan/C&C will be going forward? 


P.S. Newenglandcruiser, thanks for mentioning the other account. Your previous Sailnet user name was "410056". 

We allow only one user name per member. In cases where we feel someone is using two accounts deliberately, we will ban both. However, we have the discretion to allow one to remain active in cases like yours. So we have banned only the former account "410056".


----------



## michigancruisers (Sep 12, 2008)

Best spin I can come up with...

If YOU were to purchase THIS company would you do it any other way other than an assets only purchase? I don't know if I would rush into buying a whole lot of problems I didn't cause that certainly have the very real potential to destroy my investment. Of course, this assumes that it really is new ownership. And I think I would tell myself that the past owners problems were his and this is a NEW company and I will make my own problems thank you very much.

MC


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, by using an Assets-only sale, they're technically not buying the company, just the assets of the previous company. I'm more than willing to give the Malbasas the benefit of the doubt, but want to point out that their previous relationship, beyond that of being the purchaser of Tartan/C&C's brands and assets, casts a pretty deep shadow over their honesty and whether they are really any different than the previous owners.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

JohnRPollard said:


> Okay folks -- clearly there are different viewpoints here.
> 
> There is plenty of cautionary info in this thread that prospective purchasers can evaluate for themselves. So those of you who've gone to the effort to post that here -- mission accomplished.
> 
> But it's probably safe to say that the new owners didn't purchase Tartan because they were impressed with the old management style. So how about now we give them the chance to demonstrate what kind of builder Tartan/C&C will be going forward?


+1. This stuff is seriously old hat.

At the end of the day, this is where the rubber will meet the road (or not) for this brand:



> 1. Operate our business with a "customer first " focus. In our business, we really have two sets of customers- the boat owner and the dealer who represents them. We need to cause both of them to experience only the highest level of satisfaction with our boats and services.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

newenglandcruiser said:


> .. a Tartan is a well designed, well appointed, fast, high end production to semi-production boat. It still brings a smile to my face as I pass the competition in comfort and classic style! Fast in the light air, and solid in heavy air...


Yes Tartan are very beautiful boats and an important part of American sailing boat history, boats where modern design and building techniques mingles with tradition and good looks.

It seems that something went seriously wrong with the passage from a small company doing semi-production boats to a mid-sized company doing high end production boats (and cruiser-racers).

I have seen it happen in Europe. It seems to me that the company has only two ways to go:

Or downsizing and going back to small semi-production quality sailboats (that will raise the price of the boats but probably will end up with the quality problems).

Or trying to maintain the actual target production (and the C&C partnership) and that probably will only be possible with a* massive* investment that would translate in a modern boat production factory, with robotic assistance. That's the way to keep prices low and warrant quality.

In Europe, in the boat companies that went the second way, the money come from big production sailboat companies, that bought the smaller and more prestigious ones. It has happened that way with wauquiez (Beneteau Group) and recently with Dehler (Hanse group).

I would hate to see the Tartan go down and I certainly wish the best to the new (if it is a new) management, but It seems to me that they are trying to maintain the same production structure they had before (with some adjustments) and I don't think it is going to work.

Anyway, I wish them all the luck on its effort to putting again the Tartan reputation and name were it should be, on the top of American production sailboats.

Regards

Paulo


----------

